# Honk if you love Mercury Pacemakers



## Thads Skunk Works (Nov 11, 2017)

Love these bikes, always looking for more. Would like to see pics of them if you have some & also looking for parts / bikes.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 11, 2017)

love them to !!!!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thads Skunk Works said:


> Love these bikes, always looking for more. Would like to see pics of them if you have some & also looking for parts / bikes.
> 
> View attachment 707151



Great looking collection! Nice photo...


----------



## kreika (Nov 11, 2017)

Glad too see you enjoy them as much as I do!!!


----------



## kreika (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh yah....HONK.....HONK....HONK!!!!!


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Nov 11, 2017)

kreika said:


> Glad too see you enjoy them as much as I do!!!
> View attachment 707157



That's great, thanks for sharing


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 11, 2017)

kreika said:


> Glad too see you enjoy them as much as I do!!!
> View attachment 707157



HONK HONK HONK I LIKE !!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2017)

With Mercury tricycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 11, 2017)

Mercury pacemaker his and hers!


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Nov 11, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Mercury pacemaker his and hers!
> View attachment 707338 View attachment 707339



Looks good. I have a girls bike I'd sure like to find a tank for.


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Nov 11, 2017)

My custom----blastphemy !!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 11, 2017)

Love them but don't own one YET. Great bikes guys!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 12, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Mercury pacemaker his and hers!
> View attachment 707338 View attachment 707339



Yours!?


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 12, 2017)

Honk!  Honk!  Love them. Perhaps I will have the opportunity to restore one some day.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 12, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Yours!?



Yes Chris both mine


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2017)

Honk! Honk!
I may be lucky enough one day to have one myself. Love those bikes!


----------



## higgens (Nov 13, 2017)

Still working on my girls


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 24, 2017)

Here's mine, honk honk!

Mike


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 24, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> Here's mine, honk honk!
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



o boy that's a nice one ,love the colour ,super nice  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 24, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> o boy that's a nice one ,love the colour ,super nice  from bicycle larry



honk honk honk!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2017)

I Love Mercury Outboards! (too)


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2017)

Actually, whether it actually was a "Go" or not, Mercury Marine (Circa 1956) was(was going to) sell a lower priced version of the regular Merc outboards. They were called Pacemakers and were painted a coppery color. They (as I was told) were factory returns that were repaired for resale. (reconditioned). bri.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 26, 2017)

Honk honk...
My ‘40













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 29, 2017)

Here's my original condition girls Pacemaker. I, amongst several other folks here, used to own the bronze/orange one above, now owned by Phattiremike.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 29, 2017)

@Talewinds when I was offered the bike I researched the CABE and yes that bikes has miles on it... it's been shipped all over the united states.  It's a great looking and a great riding bike.  I'm the current caretaker and will pass it along at some point I'm sure, hopefully to a CABE member.

BTW your OG girls is killer!

Mike


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 29, 2017)

Oldbikes said:


> Honk honk...
> My ‘40
> View attachment 715272View attachment 715273View attachment 715364View attachment 715274View attachment 715275
> 
> ...



Honk honk hook !!!!!!!!reel nice one thanks for putting on the cabe from bicycle larry


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 29, 2017)

Some real beauties,and great pics too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> @Talewinds when I was offered the bike I researched the CABE and yes that bikes has miles on it... it's been shipped all over the united states.  It's a great looking and a great riding bike.  I'm the current caretaker and will pass it along at some point I'm sure, hopefully to a CABE member.
> 
> BTW your OG girls is killer!
> 
> Mike



I was tempted a couple of times but always had other irons in the fire! It has a good home. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I was tempted a couple of times but always had other irons in the fire! It has a good home. V/r Shawn




Thank you Shawn!


----------



## npence (Nov 29, 2017)

I have had several of these pacemakers but here is the two I have now. They don't have the respect they should. Honk honk







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 30, 2017)

npence said:


> I have had several of these pacemakers but here is the two I have now. They don't have the respect they should. Honk honkView attachment 716917View attachment 716918
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



H onk honk hank nices ones nate !!!!!


----------

